# Fissidens Fontanus and algae?



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'd love to hear from guys and know if anyone's attempted this and if you have any advice on the matter. 

My fissidens fontanus has some algae growing on it since I upgraded my lighting (13w cfl over my 6.6 gallon edge). Is there a way I can quarantine the fissidens and treat it separately and put it back in my tank once i get my lighting issue sorted out? I want to avoid going overboard with exel in my tank because I have shrimps and I've also had bad experience with mosses and exel.. Anyway, I'm just not sure how to treat this and if my fissidens is salvageable at this point. The plant is still growing but seems like it could be doing much better if it weren't for the algae!

Another option could be grabbing 1-2 nerite snails? I don't know if that would be effective enough? Mine just recently passed away :c

Thanks everyone  Happy holidays!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Amanos


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah get amanos!


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

i heard just dipping it in excel would help or peroxide ive never tried either myself though. but amanos are known to be power house cleaners those and SAE


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

inthepacific said:


> i heard just dipping it in excel would help or peroxide ive never tried either myself though. but amanos are known to be power house cleaners those and SAE


Excel/Peroxide melt fissidens hardcore. If you're going to do a dip, dilute it decently before you attempt it. Otherwise, eliminate the cause and sick some amanos on it.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

Great! Thanks guys  Next time I'm at my LFS I'm picking up a few amanos and a nerite or two! 

So is the dip recommended or not? Would one dip be sufficiently effective?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Algaefix works great for hair/thread algae in Fissidens.
Add the suggested amount into a small 1 gal container and wait 3-4 days.

Note; kills shrimp.

Plants/fish are fine with it.

Shrimps are good to keep it clean.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Tom  I really appreciate your input! I will try that. 
Do you have any tips to growing healthy fissidens?


----------



## Acen (Oct 2, 2012)

Cold water seems to boost my fissidens like crazy


----------

